# Sit in or Sit on top Kayaks



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Guys,

I need your help. Ive only used a SIK and I want to buy one for myself now. Ill be fishing the bay, river, lakes, etc. 

Any suggestions? Pros vs Cons?

Thanks in advance.

CM


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Most use the Sit On Top for fishing.It is safer for re-entry if one does turtle.Just upright it and climb back in. No bailing of water. Lots easier to carry,store,rig and access your equipment.
A few do use the SIK and they have there reasons maybe a SIK user will chime in.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

here's a con to consider..... you are out in the bay.... nice weather for shorts and bare feet..... BOOM you get into a bluefish blitz and hook up a nice chopper. you manage to get him to the yak, haul him in and he slides down inside the bow with your bare feet !!!! what ya gonna do now?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

put a leg over each side slid up and grab it, no fuss no muss or with my hobie i dont go bare foot so i can put a shoe on it.

definatly go with a SOT, ive seen SIKs flipped and its not easy to get them de-watered and back in even with bow and stern floats and in cold water forget it, but they are lighter to load and carry.


----------



## Pomeroy (Dec 13, 2009)

I own one of each, The SOT is nice, but maybe mine was older & the scuppers were in the seat area....I got tired of sitting in a puddle of water, even with the scupper plugs water will get in. The seat was not that comfortable to me & I even upgraded to a nice ocean kayak seat...it helped but not enough. If it was 90* degrees sitting in water may be refreshing, but if you want to fish on a cool cloudy day, you may not want to be in a puddle. Keep in mind some manufactures may be different & not have the problem I did. Thier SOT's may not leave you in a puddle.
My SIK is terrific, the storage is great, seat is by far the best I have ever sat in,plus it sits up off the floor of the kayak, Mine is very stable....but I have not been side swiped by a boat...so I can't personally tell you how it is to get back in if you get flipped,...I can see were the SOT would be easier to get back into. Like you I will be fishing bays/sound, rivers & lakes. Hope this gives you a little more info


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've used a little of both, for serious fishing you can't go wrong with a good sit on top. Ample storage space, more stability, they can still be pretty fast depending on which model you get though it's usually at the cost of a little of that stability. My favorite thing about my sit on top (and it's only an 8 footer) is that I can just about lay down on the thing if I want to, sit with my feet over the side, etc. I've got it set up with 4 rod holders for active fishing plus 3 more for rod storage, a milk crate, improvised dry storage hatch, and I use a cooler for a back rest. This isn't good for long paddling forays but it works well for short paddles to sit in one spot and fish for hours. You will get wet with most sit on tops, but in the summer that's not an issue and in the winter you could invest in waterproof attire, just don't wear waders!


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok I started fishing in my friends SIK and one day we were in the bay on a great day with no wind or swells and a pretty nasty storm blew in and it chopped up pretty fast and before I knew it I was taking water over the bow and got swamped a lot faster than I could bail it out.the next day I went out and got a SOT yak and haven't looked back....I say unless your sticking to small lakes and rivers a SOT is the only way to go...be safe and smart get a yak that was made for the waters you plan to fish. It may cost more but worth every penny.


D_Hood


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going to also suggest a SOT. I have a trident 13 and can stand in it without any issues to fly fish or sight cast. Try that with a sit in. Also like stated before. The decks on most SOTs are laid out for fishing. Plenty of places to mount rod holders, fish finder, gps.... The list goes on. Not to mention the storage below deck that is out of the way of your feet. 



Carolina Rebel said:


> just don't wear waders!


And why not? That's actually very common once the water starts to cool before a dry suit is needed. 

And please don't say because the waders will fill up with water and drag you down. If worn properly, you will actually stay quite dry below the belt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtgYP3Xrhdo


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO SIK's should only be used in a place where you can get to land to bail your boat.. The Ocean or a P!ssed off Bay is not the place for them.. Lakes and Rivers.... You need self bailing SOT's if your gonna play.... We call them SIK's "Davey Jones Lockers" 

JAM


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

Just to spark an idea in some I have to add my 2 cents. Sit ins were made for ocean fishing. They are the original kayaks. That is what the inuits used for hunting seals in the ocean. I have a sit on top and am not trying to steer anyone away from them, so dont get me wrong. Many a kayaker (not necessarily kayak fishermen) routinely go on extended trips in open water in sit ins. To keep stuff out, like water and bluefish, they sell this nifty thing called a spray skirt. My son, who is pretty big, uses a sit in because it is more stable. It has a lower center of gravity and is very unlikely to turtle. Yes there is more bailing and beach launching without a skirt is not a good idea, but it is viable.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for their inputs so far. I've only used SIK's so I probably want to test a SOT out first before I settle. I do see the various pros and cons. I cant decide b/t a 10 or 12 ftr. I know with length the tracking is better and you lose maneuverability. I just cant wait to slay the schoolies and blues in our kayaks. Dont get me wrong I love shore/surf fishing but sometimes fish school and bust up the surface just outside of our casting distance and the feeling of being right on top of the action is awesome! In due time.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

As someone new to kayaking I am really not qualified to post on this subject, but I had some of the same thoughts initially when I was considering buying a kayak- If you ever launch from the surf you will want a kayak designed for salt water fishing...I have an OK 13 Prowler- I bought it in March to fish salt water. I am very satisfied with it and I have had it out in some pretty rough, choppy water- I have a hybrid Mad River Synergy 14 that is almost a SIK and almost a SOT- it works great in fresh water and is very fast paddle- you can cover a lot of water with it- different uses- different kayaks. 

One thing to consider is that most of us only go out when weather conditions are nice, but once we are out, things can change pretty quickly- the added safety of a SOT with scupper drains and added stability is a good thing


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

If you can possibly make it this would be a great opportunity to see/try the various options out there...

------------

Appomattox River Company Blog
Events Category
JUNE 11 2011 APPOMATTOX RIVER COMPANY “SUPER” DEMO DAY
Posted on: April 30th, 2011
This is the one! Manufactures Reps from all of our major Vendors. Special pricing on paddles, gear and accessories. Hundreds of kayaks to try before you buy. Clinics. SUP. Canoes, Kayaks. Fishing. Check back often for updates.
JUNE 11 APPOMATTOX RIVER COMPANY
Saturday Wilcks Lake in Farmville VA
9:30 am thru 3:30 pm


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

How many of you kayak anglers use rudders or a peddle system? Damn Hobies just caught my eye.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I ride a Hobie...a 2009 Revo with Turbo Fins!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I hear ya but Model T's were the first cars..*



Aaron T said:


> Just to spark an idea in some I have to add my 2 cents. Sit ins were made for ocean fishing. They are the original kayaks. That is what the inuits used for hunting seals in the ocean. I have a sit on top and am not trying to steer anyone away from them, so dont get me wrong. Many a kayaker (not necessarily kayak fishermen) routinely go on extended trips in open water in sit ins. To keep stuff out, like water and bluefish, they sell this nifty thing called a spray skirt. My son, who is pretty big, uses a sit in because it is more stable. It has a lower center of gravity and is very unlikely to turtle. Yes there is more bailing and beach launching without a skirt is not a good idea, but it is viable.


and they are viable transportation as well. Ya just need to stay on the right side of the road.. Sure you can use them but its dangerous and their stability is not better the a sot..JMHO

JAM


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

not disagrreing with you JAM, just dont want peoples opinions to sway someone away from another option. I love my SOT, but I cant get my son to get into it at all. he is really uncomfortably in it compared to a sit in. That is why I want to make sure people know it is an option in case they do not like the feel of a SOT like my son.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

*not a yak, but woundering*











How 1 of these would work for bay & near shore fishing


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I just don't want to see anyone get hurt...*



Aaron T said:


> not disagrreing with you JAM, just dont want peoples opinions to sway someone away from another option. I love my SOT, but I cant get my son to get into it at all. he is really uncomfortably in it compared to a sit in. That is why I want to make sure people know it is an option in case they do not like the feel of a SOT like my son.


Been seeing allot of folks doing things that they should not be doing, places they can't handle, and someones gonna get hurt. Safety First and formost, a SIK in the Shoals or in Hatteras Inlet is just asking for trouble..Can be done at the proper times and tides but its not worth your life. 

Sinks, and Ferry Wakes and the wakes of 60 foot SportFishers on a normal day when the Fleet comes back in, can create 5 foot peeling waves that jack up even higher on the flats, if you get caught in that, you will get slammed on your head in 3 inches of water, with no escape. 

With the Holiday weekend, just be smart guys, I don't want to read about it in the papers, or hear about it on the Coast Guard radio... 

Not Preaching, but Preaching...No disrespect meant Aaron but if you saw what I saw.. I bet you'd say the same thing..

Stay Safe everyone... 
JAM


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Sometimes you are at the mercy of others and have no control of what they do- A couple of week ago I was fishing in the Chesapeake Bay and had a power boater buzz me- came real close, moving really fast- I had a bright pink flag on a five foot mast on my fishing crate- wasn't like he didn't see me- he did and I watched him turn into me to get a closer look- I was a mile out in the Bay off Cobb Island in 25 feet of water fishing- wind was South, 2-3 foot swells with some whitecaps and choppy- 10-20 mph with gust to 25- I was in my Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 SOT- his wake almost knocked me out of the cockpit when it swept over my bow and hit me in the chest- the scupper drains quickly drained the cockpit... other than being mad I was no worse for the incident-


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronaulmtd said:


> Sometimes you are at the mercy of others and have no control of what they do- A couple of week ago I was fishing in the Chesapeake Bay and had a power boater buzz me- came real close, moving really fast- I had a bright pink flag on a five foot mast on my fishing crate- wasn't like he didn't see me- he did and I watched him turn into me to get a closer look- I was a mile out in the Bay off Cobb Island in 25 feet of water fishing- wind was South, 2-3 foot swells with some whitecaps and choppy- 10-20 mph with gust to 25- I was in my Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 SOT- his wake almost knocked me out of the cockpit when it swept over my bow and hit me in the chest- the scupper drains quickly drained the cockpit... other than being mad I was no worse for the incident-


That's enough to make my blood boil.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

I just wanted to give an update on what I decided on. So my fiance bought an Old Town Trip Angler 10 that was on sale at Dick's. It came with two rod holders and an anchor trolley system. She likes it. I "settled" on a WS Tarpon 100 after having my mind set on a Native Watercraft Magic 12. I figured with my height the extra length is not needed. We fished a couple of bodies of water down in the Tappahanock/Urbanna area on Saturday. Fishing was so-so but it was nice to be out on my OWN kayak. I thought the WS tracks and rides a lot better than the Old Town Vapors(SIK) Im used to. I didnt really want to spend that much on a yak but I think it will be worth it. Now, on to the accessories......! Thanks again everyone, for your inputs.

CM


----------

